# HP notebook "hpqimzone.exe" error-help



## chadster66 (Oct 16, 2006)

Just bought an HP notebook pc model # 6174cl with intel processor. This is the second one as I took the first back thinking this problem was a reason to return it. Guess what! I have the same problem with #2. When trying to share or backu-up in the photosmart premiere pgm, I get a non-responsive pgm that locks up and when I CTRL ALT DEL to end pgm, I get the hpqimzone.exe error that I send off to microsoft. What is this error and does anyone know how to fix it? Please help this novice user. 

Chad


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

You can go to Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel and remove that programs and then restart and see how things are.

Is that file for an ALL-IN-ONE-PRINTER? if it is try the manufacturers site for any update drivers for it.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The HP Image Zone software is very "invasive" and best not used unless you have to.
Unfortunately the drivers for HP "all-in-one" printer/scanner units are wrapped up in it, but for image manipulation or transfer it would be the last choice of program I would use.

There are many free applications out there that are 100 times better.

Picasa from www.picasa.com is but one example.


----------



## chadster66 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks,

seems kinda crummy that I buy a new notebook and the software doesn't work. Should I worry about other pgm's. I spent 1200. on the computer, I guess that isn't a lot for some, but for me that is a pretty good chunk of change. I wonder if this is even worth the pursuit of HP to try and fix? 

thanks,

Chad


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

If it is still under warranty and your not happy then voice it...but the PC will have to go back for a couple of weeks. 

Your call.......


----------



## chadster66 (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, I got it at costco, so they have a great return policy, but this would be the second one to go back. I don't think the machine is bad, but just the program. If I remove the program I hope that will take care of any potential problems. I just can't believe that I am the only one that has found the error. They have sold out of those machines within 200 miles of me and I "googled" the error and found relatively nothing. HP was supposed to call me as well to help get it fixed, but I think I will just get rid of the pgm and use a pgm like the previous responder recommended. I REALLY appreciate the help, this is way better than any technician I have spoken with. I actually got to the problem and didn't just get a bunch of patterned responses and accidental disconnects. Although it was impressive to see someone at 3 a.m. I could chat with, must be that different time zone in India. Bottom line-I am going to remove the HP imaging software and put on something to manipulate pics like picaso. Hopefully that does it.

chad


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

No probs

Apparently you not the only one having problems do a google for *hpqimzone.exe*

I found quite a few people having problems but no solutions


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The only earthly reason to have HPs Image zone is to get the Twain drives to run one of their scanners.
Use it for anything else and you're in trouble.
For my All-in-One ... I went to HPs web site and got the basic software for my scanner.

Then I use the freeware Irfanview .... http://www.irfanview.com/ ... for my viewing and editing chores.

You also don't need it to run one of HPs Cameras.
The solution is to remove it ... or don't use it.

AND .. Welcome to the TSG forum.


----------



## chadster66 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi guys,

Got rid of the HP photosmart software and d.loaded infranview. So far no problems and no weird hpqimzone.exe errors. I truly appreciate the help. I guess I was just a little uneasy about messing around with the original software. That may seem ridiculous to the exp. users out there, but my gateway got so slow and junked up with virus/spam etc. that it really was a total loss. So I cleaned the slate and wanted to start over with a better machine. Still a little nervous about free stuff. Hope Norton will kick out the bad stuff.

chad


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The HP Imageview software would have clogged the system up more than you would believe.

It should be labelled a health hazard....

But I really do recommend that you look at Picasa for image viewing and simple manipulation and printing. It will not clog up your system.


----------



## chadster66 (Oct 16, 2006)

O.k, I will go there and try it now. I am just looking for good software to handle photos, maybe a little manipulation, and sharing capability. I would also like something that can take and dump em' easily onto media like a DVD. If picaso does all that, then great. I will get it right now and try it out. thanks,
chad


----------



## chadster66 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok, so here is another ?. Maybe should throw it in another area. As I do all this downloading and add/remove pgm's etc, sometimes on this new machine and all the time on the old machine, I will go back to the desktop post closing all pgm's and get unresponsive pgm's. ie. I would dbl click on stuff and it would just sit there. then I would try to shut dn computer and end up having to do a "hard" shut dn by holding the pwr button for 5 seconds or pulling the plug. What the heck is going on in there? Is this just my impatience or is this pretty common. I would say it has happened 2 to 3 times now with this new notebook, but I have done some software manipulation. (only stuff I have talked about in this thread". appreciate any info.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It's not "normal", no.

Make sure you do not have the laptop set to hibernate, as many programs will die while asleep and therefore be unresponsive when the laptop awakens.

Just make sure you keep ALL important data backed up to CD, so if it gets clogged then you can do a restore to "factory fresh" and reload the data and programs you need.

Powering down in that manner will cause system file corruption at some time, if not already.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Before you go any farther ....
Did the HP come with the factory Recovery CD/DVDs ???
If not .. You'll have to make your own.


----------



## chadster66 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, I made the recovery CD's already, only took about 2 hrs.. I would say that the pwr dn stuff was really happening more often when I had those files locking up. So far after installing PICASA, cool pgm, thanks guys, and getting rid of the HP software that was locking stuff up, it seems like everything is running more smoothly. So for now hopefully everything will continue as such. If not, the place where I bought it has a 6 month return policy. Not too bad really.

thanks,

chad


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm surprised that your notebook came with a recovery Partition ... Need to make your own Recovery CDs.
Due to the smaller HD sizes ... They usually just supply the CD/DVDs
HP has been sued for chewing up HD space with a recovery partition.

The major problem with all OEM manufactured computers &#8230;
Is removing all the supplied Junk and Marketing software that they have included &#8230;
Then installing the good stuff.

If you have an External Hard drive ...
There's a better way to save a recovery "file" that will restore your Notebook ... back to the way you like it ...
After you've removed all the Trash and installed the good stuff.
This only takes minutes as compared to hours.

Good Luck.


----------



## chadster66 (Oct 16, 2006)

Post making the CD's, the program gave me the message that I wouldn't be able to make the cd's again. I wonder if it erased etc. Would you recommend getting rid of the partition. I think it just shows up as drive D in "My computer". Should I just delete that?? Also, what is the other "junk" and what is the safest way to get rid of it. I can delete adware links on the desktop, but I know that there are sneaky files still hidden around in the computer. I would like to get rid of anything that will potentially hang me up, not a big adware or free offer or casino gaming fan. This HP doesn't seem to have too much of that though.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

NO .. Not Yet anyway.
The notebook can recover itself .. using the recovery partition... as long as the Hard drive hasn't failed.
It can also recover lost or corrupted applications.

Don't know why they limit you to one Copy of the recovery....The CDs can be copied.

The problem using the Recovery partition or CDs ...
It puts it back to the way it was born (Loaded Diapers and all)

I don't think they pack as much Trash in a notebook.
My new HP CTO Media Center just left Fort Worth ... headed my way.
I'm not looking forward to cleaning it up.

Just take your time and research the things you may think are uneeded ... one small bite at a time.
It sounds like you got rid of the major problem.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just an update ...
My new computer arrived .... I Installed the printer/scanner .. and it screwed up my Computer.
HP's Printer/Scanner support told me to remove everything in the computer that has the HP name on it.
Then Run a fancy clean up routine (Reminds me of Norton problems) and install just the basic printer/scanner software.
All is well now.

Reminds me of my first HP Camera. I had problems/complaints about the camera software.
HP told me to remove it and install Irfanview.

Do I detect a trend here ???

How's the cleanup coming along ??


----------

